# Anyone ever find cursed item?



## bontonmarv (Jul 10, 2010)

I had my first cursed item remember i dug little king tut well he gave bad luck . I had three car break down in on week a washing machine pump broke and that mean's no digging till i get's fixed ugh. Well little king tut  has been given to someone to sell for me dont want that cursed item in my house. Does anyone have story like that? ps That might explain WHY the house burn to the ground where i found it!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe Tut wants to be reburied ....[] Just kidding, but who really knows? I'm on the superstitious side.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't have any cursed bottles but I have a glass table of bottles that shakes sometimes in my upstairs bedroom.  My  daughter saw this happen too and she said  "I don't know how you can sit in there and watch tv. She took a picture of me in there watching tv and it came out with orbs in it.  If you seize the table and hold it still it stops.  We don't live by railroad tracks or anything.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 10, 2010)

I will accept any nice cursed stuff. I have a special vacuum cleaner that sucks off the curses.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 10, 2010)

You sound like you have as good a luck with cars as I do...get rid a king tut for sure!! lol


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 10, 2010)

I had a cursed item once.  My ex wife.  Got rid of that and life was just grand! []


----------



## Wangan (Jul 10, 2010)

lucky curses.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

Would you post your orb pic Suzanne?  That stuff is very interesting.  I always think about it, with all of the old bottles we have.  I mean, ancient stuff might have something attached to it, so why not bottles?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha Poison_Us!  I had to exorcise an ex once too.  Should have called in a priest.  It was an ugly process!


----------



## suzanne (Jul 10, 2010)

Note: Orb is in the center of the picture.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 10, 2010)

This was Dana's room and she put up a million posters and pictures before she moved out.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks to be several orbs in that photo


> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Note: Orb is in the center of the picture.


----------



## hunter2000 (Jul 10, 2010)

I dont belive in any of that very much(luck is when opportunity meets preparedness) cars brake down for reasons although I would never disrespect the dead so I must be a little bit. I would go with your gut feeling and never did that spot again or you might creat an unsafe situation thinking about something else other that the situation at hand.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 10, 2010)

Check these orbs out...this was at friend of mine on new years eve last year.....there is some weird stuff that has happened there.....I definetly believe in the possibility of these things....that house had the lords prayer on a sticker in every room like it had been blessed........very creepy house


----------



## recusant (Jul 11, 2010)

orbs can be seen whenever a pan shot from a camera goes across the sun in the background too


----------



## suzanne (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, it could be dust too.  But other weird stuff happens here too.  Like at night you can hear children laughing in the woods; we have 20 acres of woods.  And glasses sometimes explode.  Or one time I was vacuuming in that room and suddenly it smelled like something died in the eaves so I got a hammer, pried the cover off, and cautiously crawled in to see, whereupon the smell disappeared and I didn't find anything.  So I come out and go back to vacuuming and the smell comes back but now it's coming from the other side of the room. The list of odd stuff is too long to write down because I have too much to do.   Everyone that's ever stayed here has observed weird occurences.  About 10 people have died in this house since the 1800's.  At least two that I know about were insane.  I accept that there may be actual ghosts and curses.  But I am not concerned with them because the living worry me more.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 11, 2010)

Well that pic was taken around midnight...no sun and I have about 50 others from the same night and no orbs in them.....Just a weird old house I think is cursed!!


----------



## suzanne (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe you, and I didn't mean it was a photography error.  After Sara took that one picture she looked up on the net and photography error orbs have a distinct look to them that unexplained ones do not.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh dont worry Suzanne I was just explaining it couldn't possibly been from the sun shining in....Do you have a link to that site...I'd like to know if those are real orbs or just a drunken fool taken pictures of ashtrays at midnight! lol  It was a pretty fun New years eve party[]


----------



## suzanne (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know how to do links but just get on google and type in orbs.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey suzanne...just copy and paste ...the link would be what is up in you browser.... just right click and copy then go to where you want to post and right click again and then paste.......but i will google anyway...right now I'm trying to accept all my farmville gifts on facebook lol


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 11, 2010)

I started watching Ghost Hunters from the very first show.If you notice, they don`t even mention orbs anymore.When they first started the show, they mentioned them all the time, but they don`t seem to mention them at all now.[&:]


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 11, 2010)

I haven't been watchin ghost hunters as much anymore...theres a really good one on the travel channel, I can't remember what its called tho....


----------



## suzanne (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, already.  Then how does a glass explode for no reason?  The bottom of the glass will remain firmly on the table or whatever and the top will explode into 50 pieces and fly off the table.  More than one kind of drinking glass too. Out of all the things that happen here I would love to have an explanation for that one if someone can help me out please.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

suzanne,
 What is the silver picture in the background and what is it made of. I think the picture is really neat both of them with all the orbs. Your's and Manda's very interesting.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woodswalker
> 
> I haven't been watchin ghost hunters as much anymore...theres a really good one on the travel channel, I can't remember what its called tho....


 
 That would be Ghost Adventures.  Love that show much more than Ghost Hunters.  Their method is better for capturing things and they have caught so much more and better stuff.  Ghost Hunters always has cameras on them and not where they are looking....which conveniently, they see stuff, and we get to see them, seeing stuff......lame.

 Thier first show was in Virginia City NV.  I've been there.  My family lives just 6 miles away over the hills there.  We toured the town the first time I went and visited after they had moved their.  Had shots with my mom in the Bucket Of Blood Saloon.. Introduced her to Jagei-Bombs.  On the trip home, picked up a bottle of Jagei and some red bull.  Put her right to sleep after 1 (lightweight), and off to bed she went.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 19, 2010)

I remember when you posted king tut and I told ya I wanted to buy him. Since then, my mom, dad and myself have gotten semi-serious injuries (my dad and I needed stitches) and my dad's best friend passed away...but I am sure it had nothing to do with tut...hopefully. When my dad and I were at the clinic talking and joking about all our injuries in the past couple of weeks, my dad says, "yeah we gotta be careful, bad things happen in three's" we come home to find my mom crying and she tells us about our friend dying. (basically uncle to me)


----------

